# job classification for ROV pilot tech?



## barbarazzi (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi everyone,

My husband and I are currently considering a move to Canada with our 2 boys (7 and 2 years old). He is an ROV pilot tech in the North sea just now and I work for the council. One of the things I am having difficulty is working out what his job classification would be. Was wondering if anyone had any idea where an ROV pilot tech would fit in the NOC? If there are any other pilot techs out there, would be great to hear what the work situation is like in Canada! One of the things we are worried about is moving and not being to find work.

Thanks,

barbarazzi


----------

